

Open Source Evil Overlord Name Generator - victorNicollet

It's written in JavaScript.<p>Try it out here:<p>http://www.nicollet.net/files/blog/evil-overlord/<p>GitHub:<p>https://github.com/VictorNicollet/Evil-Overlord-Names<p>It uses a simple format for describing how names should be constructed, which makes it easy to extend, and to guarantee that all names are equally likely to be generated. It can currently generate 23037267 different names.<p>Pull requests are welcome if you wish to help me add new name formats or elements !
======
pestaa
Nice collection!

I looked instantly at the code and it is not bad at all, maybe except for this
piece:

    
    
            function is_array(x) {
              return Object.prototype.toString.call(x) === '[object Array]';
            }
    

What's wrong with Array.isArray()?

~~~
victorNicollet
You're right. I guess I am used to making things work for IE8...

